# Консультация врача эксперта ВЕРТЕБРОЛОГА



## MedExpert (1 Окт 2013)

*Добрый день, коллеги!*

Предлагаю сделать такую тему для посетителей и тут же отвечать на вопросы)

*Консультация врача эксперта ВЕРТЕБРОЛОГА.*
Задай свой вопрос и получи ответ в этой теме.
*Ваша спина будет здоровой.*

Чем более подробно вы опишите моменты, тем наш ответ будет влиять на достижение результата.

Мы все вместе, Вам поможем))


----------



## klyuha (1 Окт 2013)

MedExpert написал(а):


> Мы все вместе, Вам поможем))


А мы - это кто? Сюда часто посланцы от Бога нам помогать приходят. Вы не от Него? )


----------



## MedExpert (1 Окт 2013)

*klyuha*, отличный ресурс, если к Вам даже посланцы бога помогать приходят)
Мне казалось такой контингент на других ресурсах обитает.
Мы - это врачи. ))) Врачи с данного ресурса)


----------



## klyuha (1 Окт 2013)

MedExpert написал(а):


> Мне казалось такой контингент на других ресурсах обитает.


Они сначала -  сюда, но почему-то не приживаются... )
Вы чисто по-русски на форум пришли, наверное, приживетесь. ))))


----------



## MedExpert (1 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Вы чисто по-русски на форум пришли, наверное, приживетесь. ))))


Форум у Вас просто отличный)


----------



## klyuha (1 Окт 2013)

MedExpert написал(а):


> Мы - это врачи. ))) Врачи с данного ресурса)


А они Вас уже в свою "стаю" приняли? )
Добавлено: Oct 1, 2013 1:44 PM
У врачей порядок регистрации на форуме другой.


----------



## MedExpert (1 Окт 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> А они Вас уже в свою "стаю" приняли? )
> Добавлено: минуту назад
> У врачей порядок регистрации на форуме другой.


Благодарю Вас за информацию, если потребуют - пройдем регистрацию по всем правилам вашего форума.)


----------



## Loccitane (1 Окт 2013)

MedExpert написал(а):


> Мы - это врачи. ))) Врачи с данного ресурса)


Оо, я что-то пропустила?


----------



## MedExpert (1 Окт 2013)

*Loccitane*, скорее всего)


----------



## линуксоид (2 Окт 2013)

Ну держитесь доктор. Скоро начнется


----------



## AlexCh (29 Ноя 2013)

Чёт не особо началось, или люди все и сразу выздоровели. Было очень хорошо!


----------



## klyuha (30 Ноя 2013)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Ну держитесь доктор. Скоро начнется





AlexCh написал(а):


> Чёт не особо началось,...Было очень хорошо!


))
Она ушла, сказав вам: Sorry...
И теперь вы second hand.
Не у всякой у love story
Всё all right and happy end. (с)


----------



## линуксоид (30 Ноя 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> ))
> Она ушла, сказав вам: Sorry
> И теперь вы second hand.
> Не у всякой у love story
> Всё all right and happy end. (с)


Не успеваю записывать)))))))))))


----------



## Елена Кот (6 Дек 2013)

Уважаемый Линуксоид, я недавно создала тему "Венозная дисциркуляция.." Вы заинтересовались, уточнили мне некоторые моменты, я ответила.  Положила скан доплерографии сосудов головы и шеи. Ждала ответа там. Теперь жду. Хотелось бы услышать мнения специалистов и пациентов с такими симптомами...

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20326/


----------

